

Tech Support Scam on a Mac : Using ping to check Antivirus  - babawere
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/16/mac_cold_call_support_scam/

======
babawere
Detailed Breakdown of the scam is here :
[http://blog.malwarebytes.org/intelligence/2013/10/tech-
suppo...](http://blog.malwarebytes.org/intelligence/2013/10/tech-support-
scams-coming-to-a-mac-near-you/)

